# Turner Flux DW link



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Les comparto unas fotos del cuadro para mi próxima bici.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Muy linda, que la disfrutes!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

guapisima.... a montar ese cuadro!


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Luis yo quiero una!!! 

Dicen que en la compra de una Rocky te regalan 2 cuadros de estos!! asi que andar por la Rocky!!  


esta padre, algun día tendré una Turner pero... ijole eso de serl infiel a la marca. tendría que cambiar mi nombre a rocky rene turner, suena asi como a boxeador y cantante de rock... aunque el rocky no me lo pusieron porque me encanta la marca de bicis canadienses, ese no se si fue el Toc o Matt que me apodo asi (se podria abiri un Thread con ello) , y es que en mi epoca dorada subia re bieennnn! ahora subo igual pero con 4 ruedas,,,, prometo pronto volver, algun dia , hasta la vista baby!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*dw customizada zassssss............*



Rocky_Rene said:


> Luis yo quiero una!!!
> 
> Dicen que en la compra de una Rocky te regalan 2 cuadros de estos!! asi que andar por la Rocky!!
> 
> ...


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

*Tijera*

Oye Luis, y esa tijera que le pusiste, acaso es la nueva RockBox 2010??


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*new fork in the block*



eyderman said:


> Oye Luis, y esa tijera que le pusiste, acaso es la nueva RockBox 2010??


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eyder ; efectivamente le atinaste en el año pero no en el modelo es una black box pata negra de conocida marca nacional y fabricada en San Pedaleón de la Cleta , tiene de todos los fitchurs necesarios y pesa cualquier cosa , nada mas que me dijeron que no la mostrara en publico hasta despues de su presentacion mundial en el interbike de Puebla , y es que si la llegan a ver antes el Absalon o el Sauber la van a querer para sus bicis y es que de momento nada mas hicieron dos , la mía y la que se descompuso en el review de La revista del consumidor.

Saludos .

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*No es fé de erratas , es errata de dedo ....*



the last biker said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> y es que si la llegan a ver antes el Absalon o el Sauber la van a querer para sus bicis
> 
> ...


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Last biker:

Felicidades por ese nuevo cuadro, es realmente una obra de arte industrial. Solamente Turner tiene la capacidad para hacer esos acabados y maquinados CNC con tanta maestria y belleza.

Tu cuadro es unico en Mexico, y a como estan los precios de los nuevos Turner DW no creo que vaya a haber otro en un buen rato.

Como reflexion personal, en cuanto a diseño, me parece mucho contraste de la generacion anterior de Turner con cuadros tan simples pero a la vez elegantes contra esta nueva generacion que tienen mucho mas trabajo para acomodar el nuevo sistema de suspension DW. Me imagino que David Turner se la penso mucho para cambiar de sistema, pues el amaba su diseño anterior clasico, pero al final creo que hizo lo correcto, pues al final el desempeño se impone sobre la estetica y yo soy de los creyentes de los nuevos sistemas de suspension de mini link (DW link, VPP, Banshee link, maestro, etc )tienen superioridad sobre los sistemas convensionales (monopivote, FSR, four bar, etc)
Aunque esto esta abierto a debate.

Bueno, como que ya me estoy saliendo del tema, espero que pronto tengas ya ese cuadro armado y rodando por los rumbos del Popocatepetl, estoy ansioso por escuchar los primeros reportes del Nuevo Flux, y que mejor que vengan de uno de los hombres que mas saben de bicis en Mexico.

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Turner Flux*



DrF035 said:


> Last biker:
> 
> Felicidades por ese nuevo cuadro, es realmente una obra de arte industrial. Solamente Turner tiene la capacidad para hacer esos acabados y maquinados CNC con tanta maestria y belleza.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado Dr. , gracias por tus palabras.

Respecto a las diferentes generaciones o sistemas de suspension trasera de las Flux (HL , TNT , DW link ) yo todavía no puedo emitir una opinión a fondo entre las diferentes Fluxes, hasta que no tenga la mía armada y lista y la ruede un buen de tiempo por mis rutas habituales .

Hace años cuando la Flux cambió de HL a TNT ( por las razones que ya todos sabemos hasta el cansancio y que no vale la pena repetir ) la gran mayoría de seguidores de Turner no sintió o percibió cambio alguno debido a la colocación del pivote trasero , pruebas hechas por expertos y/o profesionales del mtb demostraron que efectivamente tan bueno el giro como el colorado o chana y juana .

Ahora que vino el brinco a DW link , pues lo ideal es que el paso sea cualitativo en el desempeño de la bici y no solo en el gran incremento de precio , ya que sin tomar en cuenta descuentos de fin de temporada , los cuadros Flux HL y TNT mas o menos oscilaron entre los $ 1,750.00 a los $ 1,850.00 dólares , ahora con el DW el brinco a $ 2,395.00 ............si se ve , se siente , el precio está presente .

A diferencia del cambio HL a TNT en que se podría decir que las opiniones vertidas no fueron ni a favor , ni en contra de cual era mejor , ahora con el nuevo cambio a DW estamos viendo una serie de opiniones tanto de aficionados como de probadores profesionales completamente favoreciendo al DW , quiza el unico pero ( y qué pero....) sea el elevado costo , pero así salen y así se venden .

No se si sea psicológico o un caso de histeria colectiva de los que prueban el nuevo sistema DW de Turner , pero un amigo mtbiker bastante experimentado y con bastante experiencia a bordo de la Flux TNT , probó una Flux DW y su reacción inmediata fué , se siente mucho mejor , mas suave y elimina mejor los pequeños obstáculos , después me comentó que conforme estuvo mas tiempo arriba de la DW se dió cuenta del efecto al aplicar fuerza a los pedales y el movimiento hacia delante inmediato de la bici.

Desde mi punto de vista cada persona percibe el desempeño de una bici en forma diferente , sobre todo en las doble suspensiones , aunque desde luego hay una base general del desempeño de la bici , digamos un promedio de percepción , también sucede que dado que las pruebas realmente se efectuán basándose unicamente en la percepción de cada ciclista y casi nunca apoyada en pruebas técnicas y con aparatos de medición (aunque si hace en otros países ) depende también de la capacidad física , habilidad técnica de cada biker e incluso hasta del bioritmo , es decir hay días en que subes un cerro muy fácilmente con una determinada bici y hay días que con la misma bici te cuesta un montón de trabajo .

En lo que si no hay vuelta de hoja es en la calidad de las diferentes Flux , sus acabados de primera , su desempeño de excelencia , con cualquiera te diviertes , la disfrutas , cumple con las expectativas personales , lo que se pagó por ella te lo devuelve centavo por centavo.

Aunque no es el asunto pero me sirve como ejemplo , le comentaba a un amigo .... a mi desde hace décadas me ha gustado la música del grupo inglés de rock prog Genesis , el grupo tuvo varios cambios durante su larga vida que obviamente influyeron en su música , atrayendo nuevos adeptos y alejandose algunos otros , sin embargo a mi siempre me ha gustado su música , siempre digo <<< ya sea con Peter Gabriel o sin él , con Phil Collins o sin él , con Steve Hackett o sin el , con temas de 15 minutos o de 3 minutos , Genesis es Genesis >>>

Entonces ya sea HL , TNT o DW , la Turner Flux es la Turner Flux .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

pues totalmente de acuerdo con drfoes. en realidad nunca me gusto la idea de traer los cables por arriba del tubo en las turner, pero con este cambio la cosa cambia

saludos....


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Ruta de cables .*



foesfoesfxr said:


> pues totalmente de acuerdo con drfoes. en realidad nunca me gusto la idea de traer los cables por arriba del tubo en las turner, pero con este cambio la cosa cambia
> 
> saludos....


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Después de tener los modelos anteriores de Turner Flux y Spot tanto HL como TNT´s , en mi punto de vista y *solo en relación a la ruta de los cables en el cuadro *, me parece mucho mejor la anterior por arriba del top tube .

Hay varias ventajas por ejemplo no rayan el cuadro , menos mantenimiento debido a la contaminación de tierra y lodo , no interfieren con algunos racks de cajuela , enrutado de cables mas fácil y limpio , se puede instalar cualquier tipo de cable y forros como los Nokon por ejemplo , un paso mas limpio a la altura de los rocker arms , cableado lógico y eficaz.

Desventajas , según yo ninguna .

La ruta en los DW está mas atrabancada , unos por un lado otros por otro , el cambio trasero tiene que ser con el forro de una sola pieza , no es tan fácil el ajuste , el primer tope debajo del top tube cruza la salida del cable en forma poco lógica , en un cuadro de este precio y calidad hay que unir los cables a las guias con tirantes de plástico , en el triángulo trasero las bases para el forro del cambio están un poco expuestas.

Ahora bien el asunto de los cables y forros es pecatta minutta .

Las cosas hay que decirlas como son aunque uno sea fanático de la marca , *ahora por otro lado en todo lo demas la calidad , el desempeño la suspensión , todo está mucho mas alla de lo esperado , excelencia pura .*

Varias marcas cambiaron sustancialmente la ruta del cableado , seguramente por la necesidad del diseño de la suspensión.

Las peores rutas de cableado sin duda alguna para mí fueron y siguen siendo algunas de Specialized en las que los cables pasan por abajo del bottom bracket , ufff....

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Que onda con las calcomanías! XD

Y siempre que escogiste Luis, S o M?


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Preciosa bici Luis, felicidades.
Algún día yo me compraré una 5 spot. 

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Preciosa bici Luis, felicidades.
> Algún día yo me compraré una 5 spot.
> 
> saludos


------------------------------------

Psycho Marco :
Gracias , si te llegas a comprar una Spot será una excelente decisión.

Tiene como 15 días que nos cruzamos en el Zapo , precisamente iba con un amigo que llevaba una Spot TNT negra y yo llevaba una Spot DW raw de mi hermano , me iba a detener pero vi que ibas muy bien acompañado tanto por la VF2 como por la chava a la que traías muerta .........y no por pedalear .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------
> 
> Psycho Marco :
> Gracias , si te llegas a comprar una Spot será una excelente decisión.
> ...


Ja ja, no manches :thumbsup: Creo que tu ya ibas de regreso no?bueno otro día platicamos por ahí. Pues ya ni te digo con lujo de detalle qué pasó ese día con mi amiga, pero a grandes razgos, terminando la primera subida, se mareó y se desmayó! se cayó de frente y ni las manos puso (obviamente pq estaba inconciente), bueno pues fué un show para llegar al coche y de ahí al hospital a que le pusieran 3 puntos en la boca (por dentro, fué lo bueno). 
En fin, hay que desayunar bien y si te sientes mareado, mejor siéntate de volada pq las consecuencias pueden ser terribles.

saludos y esperamos más fotos de esa chulada de bici.


----------



## Undergroundrider (Jun 3, 2009)

Felicidades, esto ya va tomando forma, se ve que esta interesante este proyecto, espero lo actualices con fotos conforme vallas avanzando:thumbsup:


----------

